# Portraiture with Eos M & Ef 50mm f1.8...a Short Review



## Ivan Muller (Aug 6, 2013)

There have been quite few readers wondering how the 'plastic' 50mm f1.8 lens handles on the Eos M. Well I took a couple of portraits with this lens and I must say I was pleasantly surprised. At 80mm it is almost perfect with no perspective distortion as opposed to the 40mm pancake...my write up can be viewed here at....http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2013/08/canon-eos-m-ef-50mm-f18-short-review.html


----------



## bholliman (Aug 6, 2013)

Excellent review as usual Ivan!

I've been using a 50 1.4 with my EOS-M quite a bit and agree this focal length is great for portraits on an APS-C body. I like to use fast primes with the M for portraits since they allow shallow DOF shots that are really are not possible with slower (EF-M or EF) zoom lenses.

Thanks for all the effort you have put into publishing your experiences with the EOS-M. I just placed an order for a 40mm pancake lens based on your earlier review with that lens.


----------



## GDub (Aug 6, 2013)

Ivan, I'm loving your EOS M reviews! Great work and totally informative for those of us enjoying the M experience. I put my 50 f/1.8 II on the M for the first time yesterday and agree that weight/balance wise they are a good match. I also have the EF-M 22mm and the EF 40mm (w/Canon adapter) so your previous reviews were right up my alley. Keep them coming.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been looking at a good "fast prime" for the M...I currently have the 40 2.8, it's a good fit but sometimes I think it's not all THAT much different from the 22 so I end up using the smaller package. I REALLY hope Canon comes out with an EF-M version of the 50mm lens...preferably with IS...

Even a Macro lens at 55mm or so, with 2.8 and IS would work.

I tried the 50 1.8 via adapter at a local store and thought the focus was terrible...not only was it slow, but the accuracy seemed to be a bit off somehow. I think that was before the firmware update...


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh I'll be using mine with the 50 1.4 and Pancake for sure. Great combos.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Aug 7, 2013)

Act444 said:


> I've been looking at a good "fast prime" for the M...I currently have the 40 2.8, it's a good fit but sometimes I think it's not all THAT much different from the 22 so I end up using the smaller package. I REALLY hope Canon comes out with an EF-M version of the 50mm lens...preferably with IS...
> 
> Even a Macro lens at 55mm or so, with 2.8 and IS would work.
> 
> I tried the 50 1.8 via adapter at a local store and thought the focus was terrible...not only was it slow, but the accuracy seemed to be a bit off somehow. I think that was before the firmware update...



I will be happy with a 50mm f2 with IS, that is small and compact and sharp from the word go...I will even settle for a f2.8 to get a smaller size and stellar sharpness. But best of all is if Canon will just give us in body IS! 

Having read reviews the little standard zoom for the Eos M together with the 22mm f2 seems like a good combo. IS when you need it and the small size of the prime when size matters...could be a nice travel package.


----------

